# Scherazade violin solos



## anasazi (Oct 2, 2011)

Alright then, I have a question for all of you Rimsky-Korsakov fans -

Is there a good recording of SCHERAZADE where the violin solos (usually
played by the orchestra concertmaster) are audible? 

Why is it that I have to turn the volume knob on my receiver up just to
listen to them?

Of course I would want this to be a 'decent' recording and with a 'decent'
violinist. Does anyone know of such a recording? 

I would love to have some recommendations.

I have heard a handful of recordings, beginning with vinyl and finishing with
some kind of digital, but all with the same results. The violin solos seem to be
dialed down. Unfortunately, I have never heard this piece 'live', so I have no way 
or sense of comparison. 

It just seems to me that the concertmaster's violin should be recorded as loudly as
the first chair flutist. Is there some tradition behind this that I am not aware of?

The reason I am asking is simply that I particularly enjoy these violin solos, and 
would enjoy a recording where they were not so much in the background.

Thanks for your help


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Celibidache, SDR Stuttgart 1971 often has prominent violin solos (Originals label & DG label).

Unmissable performance too .


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Kondrashin with the Concertgebouw Orkest on Philips, on my copy Herman Krebbers get his name on the front cover!!

/ptr


----------



## Brouken Air (Jun 18, 2015)

ptr said:


> Kondrashin with the Concertgebouw Orkest on Philips, on my copy Herman Krebbers get his name on the front cover!!
> 
> /ptr


Kondrashin and Krebbers is one of the best version, but don't forget Svetlanov with Friedheim, and Svetlanov on the BBC recording (including a phenomenal version of the Scriabin 'Le poème de l'extase'). Svetlanov is the russian soul, the proof is Putin fired him from the Russian State Symphony Orchestra

:tiphat:


----------

